# Theme editor (Grey and White Text hard to read)



## tharris297 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have searched, googled, asked by 7 year old and still I cannot figure out a way to adjust the text on some of screens in miui. I have tried a lot of themes and still they all uses either white on grey or dark grey on light grey. Is there an editor or something. I would actually love to use the popup notifications that are built in miui, but they all have this light grey displayed on a white bubble.

The pull down notifications are legible just not some of the settings and non of the popup notifications.

Any help is appreciated ... i love Miui on my DX


----------



## craig7220 (Jun 6, 2011)

"tharris297 said:


> I have searched, googled, asked by 7 year old and still I cannot figure out a way to adjust the text on some of screens in miui. I have tried a lot of themes and still they all uses either white on grey or dark grey on light grey. Is there an editor or something. I would actually love to use the popup notifications that are built in miui, but they all have this light grey displayed on a white bubble.
> 
> The pull down notifications are legible just not some of the settings and non of the popup notifications.
> 
> Any help is appreciated ... i love Miui on my DX


Try selecting the default theme reboot and then select the theme you want and see if that fixes it. Also always reboot after selecting a theme


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Go to the app manager (hold home -> app manager), and switch the affected apps to/from compatibility mode.


----------



## tharris297 (Jun 26, 2011)

Extended Settings must have done something cause its lovely right now.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

